# VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Well, according to the owner (a player with the Denver Nuggets), it is both a Wolfsburg Edition and a VR6. Looks like it is a GT-R as well (that being a type of Nissan Skyline).
I'll let the pictures speak for themselves:


----------



## A64.2wasme (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

Well, that's a bit frightening, isn't it?


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*









If he wanted VW badges, he should have added a 4motion badge and called it a day












_Modified by 4meezy at 2:29 AM 1-8-2006_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (4meezy)*

PE, you're mistaken...it's Continental Flying Spur...of all people to get this wrong








BTW, before anyone says so, it is not a photoshop as I am the one that took the photos










_Modified by GTurboI at 12:54 AM 1-10-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_PE, you're mistaken...it's Continental Flying Spur...of all people to get this wrong









Geez, so it is... how could I have confused it with anything else, what with those low-key wheels and the tasteful array of badges stuck all over it?
Thanks for correcting my error.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

Do you think it might be worthwhile to submit those photos to the "Wrecked Exotics" website?


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

that is the nicest vw ever made rice.


----------



## DnBpimp (Jan 10, 2006)

Its nice and shiny, but it'll never beat my VR6 Type-R HEMI Rubicon jetta.


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do you think it might be worthwhile to submit those photos to the "Wrecked Exotics" website?


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (4meezy)*

Where were you when you took those pice?
That looks like a Michigan plate.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Karnuts)*

Bad taste knows no financial bounds...


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (TheSpatulaOfLove)*

Hey Mike!!!!


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Karnuts)*

Wow, just to think that idiot lives right down the highway from me


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do you think it might be worthwhile to submit those photos to the "Wrecked Exotics" website?
















Very very very nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DertiJerzi (Dec 26, 2005)

That car is legit, I built it. I it has a VtecR6


----------



## B4 VDub Guy (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (DertiJerzi)*

Its nice but he should have added in few grand and gotten the GTR VR6 _Type S_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Karnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_Where were you when you took those pice?
That looks like a Michigan plate.

The pictures were taken in Colorado, the owner also resides in Michigan when not in Colorado.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
The pictures were taken in Colorado, the owner also resides in Michigan when not in Colorado.


Who it is, yo?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Karnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_

Who it is, yo?

Sorry, can't tell you but I will say he is a professional athelete and leave it at that


----------



## shawnnwahs1 (Aug 25, 2004)

i dont get it? is there really a vr in there?


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

least he new vw had somthing to do with his car!!..


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (5speedsteve)*

its a v 12 turbo if im not mistaken btw


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *5speedsteve* »_its a v 12 turbo if im not mistaken btw

It actually has the 6L twin-turbo W12 engine which is comprised of two 3L 24V VR6's. So yes it does indeed have a VR6.
Clever putting hte "GT-R" badge on there to make folks wonder whether it is a Flying Spur or the Continental GT. Since most folks have never seen one in person and only think they know what they look like from magazines. Forgetting of course that one has 2 doors, and one has 4.
But the Wolfburg badge is really dumb because aren't these cars made in the glass Phaeton factory in Dresden?


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

Deffently!


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (josh0855)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (CaliBuddha)*

i cant see the pics


----------



## nhrvatin (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

looks like he just went on ebay and bid on the first three badges he saw, why do that to something like a bently?


----------



## ineedavwnow (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (nhrvatin)*

i think i knows whos car this is!!!!!! hahahahaha

-dave


----------



## The Phaeton Phantom (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (4meezy)*

AMEN!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## The Phaeton Phantom (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

Ur right the owner is a Denver Douch I mean Nugget and that pic was taken at the Ferrarie (SP?) of Denver on County Line RD.


----------



## ineedavwnow (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (The Phaeton Phantom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Phaeton Phantom* »_Ur right the owner is a Denver Douch I mean Nugget and that pic was taken at the Ferrarie (SP?) of Denver on County Line RD.

i thihnk we may be talking about the same person i think i saw him a k-mart once









-dave


----------



## The Phaeton Phantom (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (ineedavwnow)*

O i know we are!


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (ineedavwnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedavwnow* »_
i thihnk we may be talking about the same person i think i saw him a k-mart once









-dave

I always knew k-mart wasn't too smart


----------



## ineedavwnow (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (gotpsi)*

my lady went to his house not to long ago





















i told her to slap him but he wasnt there
















-dave


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*


----------



## imageWISi (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (phatvw)*

“most folks have not seen one”
That’s cus they don’t live in Boca! Where just the other day I was behind a red Conti GT, we both pulled into a plaza, and lo and behold I see a parked black Flying Spur…
I think I have seen about 20 different Conti GT’s painted different colors in the last month alone. 
Jon.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

U gotta be kidding me?? that takes the cake...please tell me thats not real....I seriously wanna beat the crap outta the owner


----------



## The Phaeton Phantom (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (VW PAUL)*

Get in line buddy!!!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (gotpsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotpsi* »_
I always knew k-mart wasn't too smart

I'm not going to tell anyone who owns that car but I will tell you it is not K-Mart


----------



## ineedavwnow (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_I'm not going to tell anyone who owns that car but I will tell you it is not K-Mart









i dont bleave you. but i still wanna kick his @ss, i have been to boca a couple of times and have seen the most amazing cars.

-dave


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (ineedavwnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedavwnow* »_
i dont bleave you. but i still wanna kick his @ss, i have been to boca a couple of times and have seen the most amazing cars.

-dave








do what you want, although he _is_ guilty by association


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (gotpsi)*

how do you kill an expensive european car? put a put badges from different car companies on it


----------



## TwoPntZero (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do you think it might be worthwhile to submit those photos to the "Wrecked Exotics" website?









hahahaha thats great..... not a fan of the car


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

Money doesn't buy smarts.


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (DnBpimp)*

























































I dunno about the badges man.. but i think the car has been raped


----------



## ReDGTI2EnVy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (DnBpimp)*

LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## rado_freek27 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

hey theres nothing wrong with that car! its just like my pininfarina focus 8.0L AMG quattro V-spec II!!


----------



## SC_JETTAVR6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (DnBpimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnBpimp* »_Its nice and shiny, but it'll never beat my VR6 Type-R HEMI Rubicon jetta.


ROFL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DnBpimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnBpimp* »_Its nice and shiny, but it'll never beat my VR6 Type-R HEMI Rubicon jetta.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*















LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (euromaxituning)*

WTF?


----------



## brilliantgti (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Corrado SLC NL)*

And to think i was just curious to see what sort of stuff gets posted in the General Bentley Discussion forum








I think i'll need therapy now.


----------



## Whisp (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
But the Wolfburg badge is really dumb because aren't these cars made in the glass Phaeton factory in Dresden?

Continental GT is made in the Bentley factory in Crewe and the Flying Spur is made in the Phaeton factory


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Whisp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whisp* »_
Continental GT is made in the Bentley factory in Crewe and the Flying Spur is made in the Phaeton factory

But the OP to the thread said in the title that this is a Continetal GT, which it is not, it is Continental Flying Spur







So you are both correct


----------



## A64.2wasme (Jul 15, 2003)

*The Spurs that come to the U.S. are made in Crewe.*

I understand that some of the ones bound for Europe are indeed made in the Glaserne Manufactur. (sp?)


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: The Spurs that come to the U.S. are made in Crewe. (A64.2wasme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A64.2wasme* »_I understand that some of the ones bound for Europe are indeed made in the Glaserne Manufactur. (sp?)

Jeez a64.2was me...Just looking at the list of your cars can tell you continue to do things right







I was reading along and saying"nice, nice, nice" up until '94, then I started drooling. By the time I got to '04 in your sig my keyboard shorted out from the drool.








You need to post and evolution thread of yourself with pics of your cars in chronological order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonesla9 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

The GT coupe is a great car but the new 4door that just came out looks wonderful.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (jonesla9)*

I've just returned from visiting the VW factory in Dresden and saw many Flying Spurs being manufactured on the same production line as the Phaeton. Let me assure all you Bentley FS owners that your cars are built to the same high standards as the Phaeton. I think the FS is built both in England and Dresden in order to meet growing demand.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (ineedavwnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedavwnow* »_
i thihnk we may be talking about the same person i think i saw him a *k-mart* once









-dave

Well it's certainly a *Kmart BLUE LIGHT* special based on the color of it.


----------



## A64.2wasme (Jul 15, 2003)

*Thanks, 1.8T Grocery Getter)*

That's an interesting idea. Both the cars and I have changed over the years. I wonder if I have the pics to create that timeline progression. I'll have to look into it when I get back.
Thanks, again, for the compliment!


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

Poor car... Give it to me.... I'll take good care of it.... Some flames... side exhaust .... and some hairy carpet for the dash will do her







NACO.


----------



## Tekron (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (vwapasionado)*

that's halarious hahahaah


----------



## yy689fhjkk7fza456a (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re:*

bahahahaha
yes that should be on wrecked exotics, whomever owns it treats it like they bought it used from K-Mart, wait what?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (redflux)*

Dude, read the whole thread...it's not K-Mart's







The car (and owner) have since relocated to Portland. Do a little Nuggets/Blazers research and you'll find out who owns the car










_Modified by GTurboI at 12:39 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (GTurboI)*

Can someone just tell me who owns this Bentley??? lol...im tired of thinking and searching


----------



## hksjza80 (Nov 6, 2006)

haha cute!!


----------



## blktrbo (Aug 20, 2006)

wow this guy is ridiculous


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (blktrbo)*

$$$$$ > Brains


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (soulchild)*

i bring nothing to the table


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (ncrosssman)*

btw that onwer is mother ****ing stupid ass **** face monkey balls dick eating...nice guy


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do you think it might be worthwhile to submit those photos to the "Wrecked Exotics" website?


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (18Lturbo)*


----------



## CHRISWEARSNOPANTS (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

*THROWS UP*


----------



## here is no why (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_Bad taste knows no financial bounds...

word


----------



## danlk2 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (here is no why)*

BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Forrest_Gump (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

some people should be shot in the face.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (0302)*

if he has the VR6 logo on both sides isn't he sort of right? two Vr6 makes a W12


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (98passat21)*

Not long ago a bunch of Rap 'Stars' and professional athletes decided that they would boycott Chrystale Champagne and not buy it anymore (Boo Hooo Oooo







) I'm sure Chrystale is broken hearted







. One can hope that cars in the league of the Bentley get boycotted soon by this same discerning group of automotive butchers







. Why not pimp seven Chrysler 300's in different colors for each day of the week and move all the "FleeBay" badges to different locations? Talk about impressing your friends! Should cost about the same as the Bentley so the bragging rights don't diminish. Everyone wins that way.
RB


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Rowayton)*

thats gotta be a joke


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (TTurboNegro)*

in theory it has 2 VR6's making it a W12 so it's not that bad








As for the Wolsfburg... well the car is built in Dresden but that's something nobody needs to know


----------



## thisring (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_Dude, read the whole thread...it's not K-Mart's







The car (and owner) have since relocated to Portland. Do a little Nuggets/Blazers research and you'll find out who owns the car









_Modified by GTurboI at 12:39 AM 11-7-2006_


yeah!!!! P-Town!


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loot (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

who ever owns this car is retarded


----------



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)

He must be on something if you know what I mean.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (NJSTSX)*

atleast he knows his roots... 
he has TWO VR6 engines in there, so the VR6 badge makes sense. the Wolfsburg badge just looks kinda cool. the GTR though, needs to leave. same with the wheels and the grilles, etc.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

quit making excuses, the guy, whoever it is that people refuse to name, is nothing more than another dumb foo with money.


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (ncrosssman)*

i feel sorry for people that don't get to see these cars. they really are something to look at. visit so cal. dub love is a rarity but you can easily find exoctics. i haven't seen anything like this though. weird enough ive seen a flying spur at the home depot by my house and a phantom at none other than walmart last night. and at the local supermarket i work at. i drool whenever im in the parking lot. i can see them plenty of times. but i prolly will never afford one. but now i feel all sad inside after seeing these pictures.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, it has a VR6 in it, two of them.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_Well, it has a VR6 in it, two of them. 

That lame arguement has been brought up several times...still doesn't make it right


----------



## sexysequoia (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

I hope to God that isn't Carmello Anthony, Baltimore's Native Son, defacing what once was a beautiful automobile.


----------



## Schneller Fahrer (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (DnBpimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnBpimp* »_Its nice and shiny, but it'll never beat my VR6 Type-R HEMI Rubicon jetta.

that engine nevar loses


----------



## That1Dude (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Schneller Fahrer)*

steve blake


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (That1Dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *That1Dude* »_steve blake

Nope, the car belongs(ed) to Voshon Lenard...


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
That lame arguement has been brought up several times...still doesn't make it right








X2


----------



## NewportAutoCenter (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a horrible thing to do, throw a 20 thousand dollar badge on a 200K 195mph sedan...no taste


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (NewportAutoCenter)*

Or it could have been a joke by the owner just to see how pissed off he could make an internet forum become. Wasn't there a Bentley CGT photographed in Beverly Hills not to long ago with Hyundai badges all over it? It seemed that the general consensus was that it was a wealthy person with quite the sense of humor


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (DOHCTERvr)*

that's f**ked up
i guess rice boy tendencies don't die with success


----------



## BC 1.8T (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (Rowayton)*

LMAO


----------



## Storyinthesoil11 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Wolfsburg Edition Continental GT (PanEuropean)*

I have seen this car downtown...
GEE
-Aaron http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 05blkGLI (Sep 3, 2006)

um, someone should pull up next to the owner at a light, pull him out of his car, and beat his arse.....come on, thats soooo tacky, eww


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (05blkGLI)*

i cant see the pics....
but Ive seen a few Bentlys, old and new, (as well as a few Astons, Ferraris, Lambos and Rolls Royces) in va beach, to know that its a beautiful car, and if it was mine, id shave the badges.... if you dont already know what it is, then **** off.


----------

